
US politicians think companies should be allowed to 'hack back' after WannaCry - blackflame7000
https://www.grahamcluley.com/us-politicians-think-companies-allowed-hack-back-wannacry/
======
mtgx
Hack who back? These people have probably been lobbied by intelligence
agencies for sometime (not the first time I hear about this idea) to "push for
'hack back' legislation" and now they're taking it out of context and saying
it whenever a data breach happens, even if it makes no sense, such as in this
case.

This is similar to how they pushed the CISPA _surveillance bill_ as a
"cybersecurity solution" (thank Dianne Feinstein).

~~~
devopsproject
> Hack who back?

The bad guys, bro. Hack'em all and let Jobs sort them out /s

